# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  يـــــامـــازدا ورينـــا كيف الحضري سيضر المنتخب

## africanu

*%


%


%


صرح المبجل لافض الله فوه مدرب المنتخب الوطني محمد عبدالله مازدا لقناة النيل للرياضة

بالاتي:-

إنه ضد إحتراف الحارس المخضرم عصام الحضري بالمريخ معللاً بأن ذلك يضعف حراسة المرمى

 بالمنتخب الوطني....

يعني خلاااااااص يامـــازدا حراس مرمي المــــريخ هم من تعتمد عليــــهم 

والســـودان ده كلو بعد الانفصـــال مافيهو حراس مرمي غير في المـــريخ

وتعـــال لي بي هنــــــــــــا

نمن جبنــــا رمزي صـــالح ماقلت اضافة لفرقــة المريخ وسوف يستفيد منه حراس المريخ

وبعدين يــــاخوزيه مورينــــو الســـودان

وجود حــارس مميز مع بقيـــة الحراس في الـــمريخ  سوف يساعد في صقل بقية الحراس

ولــــو بفهمـــك ده اذاً مافي داعي للمحترفين في جميع الخانـــات

وكـــدي اقعـــد لي في الواطة دي وقول لــــي

نمـــن كنت مســـاعد لمدربين اجــانب في المـــريخ ضروك ولـــه نفعـــوك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*حلوووووووووه ياخال
[frame="1 80"]خوزيه مورينــــو الســـودان[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*نمـــن كنت مســـاعد لمدربين اجــانب في المـــريخ ضروك ولـــه نفعـــوك؟
دي حقوا يرد عليها براهو..........

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

حلوووووووووه ياخال
[frame="1 80"]خوزيه مورينــــو الســـودان[/frame]



يـــــــــــــاخي مــــازدا ده حيــــر افكـــرنــــا ظاآآآآآآتو

ضموه يــــاقلب لتجمـــــع مابين النيلين
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

نمـــن كنت مســـاعد لمدربين اجــانب في المـــريخ ضروك ولـــه نفعـــوك؟
دي حقوا يرد عليها براهو..........




 والله ديل الظاهر ضرونا احنا بالزول الصدق انو مدرب كبير دا
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مازدا دا ياأخوانا فقد البوصلة
وبقى يشلت ســـــــــــــــاى









ركز
ركز
يامازدا مع النتخب


وطلعنا من الحفر الوقعنا فيها دى
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

والله ديل الظاهر ضرونا احنا بالزول الصدق انو مدرب كبير دا



المصيبـــة ياقلــــب انـــا ماعارفو رافــــع القزاز مالـــو علينــــا وكمان مظلل دوكــــو

وقــــال شنو مـــادير يفـــك لاعبين القمـــة لمعســـكر فرقهـــم ....

يـــأخي تــــخ وكمــــان تـــخ 

هـــو لـــو مامعسكـــرات القمـــة والشـــغل البتــــم فيهـــا كنت مشيت الامم الافريقيـــة
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*هو مالو عاوز يتجلفط في آخر عمرو .
                        	*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*والله ما عارف اقول شنو والا شنو ...؟
Africanuكلامك وسؤالك ...ده الا تجيب الزول ده هنا يرد لينا ..
هى زاتها لو ما المريخ معسكر فى الايام دى وحاتكم مازدا الا اتكلم فى ازاعة الاف ام الرياضية ..وتجىء مقطعه..
معقولة هو افتكر المصريين خلاص مقتنعين بيهو ...يا عم قوم روح ...هو انت بتعرف الحضرى ..
؟معقولة بس يا ماااازدا ...وصل بيك الخرف المبكر للدرجة دى ...والا كنت بردان ساكت ...
والغريبة قال كمان هيثم مصطفى يوم مباراة المطرة الملغية قال ايه هيثم قال ,,؟؟؟؟
والاتحاد يقول ميشو قال .....
يا مازدا عزبتنا .....
بعد ما شربتها من ملاعب المريخ ...واجانب المريخ ....
كان كده كلام الكوتش محمد الطيب ما كضب ...!
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الحبيب افركانو حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة للبلد0  نحن يا حبة مازدا غسلنا يدنا منو زمااااااااااان 0 ابو العريف فقد المنطق وبقي يخرف 0 والزرقاني  في ذمة الواعي 0 ورقصني ياقدع0
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

هو مالو عاوز يتجلفط في آخر عمرو .



الظــــاهر كده ياحبيب شغـــال خلف خلاف
*

----------


## مرهف

*الكلام ده لو قالوا في مصر يكون غشي شارع الهرم
:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
 ولو قالوا في السودان يكون غشي

 بقالة ارونت مارقوسيان الارمني بسوق ام درمان
:0144:
 بث خلاث

:ICON51:
 ...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المجمر مكاوى
					

والله ما عارف اقول شنو والا شنو ...؟
africanuكلامك وسؤالك ...ده الا تجيب الزول ده هنا يرد لينا ..
هى زاتها لو ما المريخ معسكر فى الايام دى وحاتكم مازدا الا اتكلم فى ازاعة الاف ام الرياضية ..وتجىء مقطعه..
معقولة هو افتكر المصريين خلاص مقتنعين بيهو ...يا عم قوم روح ...هو انت بتعرف الحضرى ..
؟معقولة بس يا ماااازدا ...وصل بيك الخرف المبكر للدرجة دى ...والا كنت بردان ساكت ...
والغريبة قال كمان هيثم مصطفى يوم مباراة المطرة الملغية قال ايه هيثم قال ,,؟؟؟؟
والاتحاد يقول ميشو قال .....
يا مازدا عزبتنا .....
بعد ما شربتها من ملاعب المريخ ...واجانب المريخ ....
كان كده كلام الكوتش محمد الطيب ما كضب ...!



ماهي دي المصيبــــة ياقلب

شبك ليك الكوتش محمد الطيب انت مدرب فـــاشل وانت وانت

ياخي شغـــال تنتقد ونمن انتقدوك تقلـــب وشك
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

الحبيب افركانو حمدا لله علي سلامة العودة للبلد0 نحن يا حبة مازدا غسلنا يدنا منو زمااااااااااان 0 ابو العريف فقد المنطق وبقي يخرف 0 والزرقاني في ذمة الواعي 0 ورقصني ياقدع0



 
ابوليـــن ياقلـــب 0 مشتاقون ياحبيب

الله يسلمـــك من كل شر بس اخــــوك لحـــدي الان فــي بلاد نـــاس مهند ياقلب

هو فقد المنطـــق ياحبيب من مشينــــا الامم الافريقيـــة وعمل فيـــها بارم ديلــــو

وقصنــــي ياحضـــري علي واحدة ونص
*

----------


## الصفوى

*بصريح العباره ماذدا بكسر تلج للجلافيط



وهم..
*

----------


## jafaros

*مازدا الفاشل عاوز يظهر علي حساب الزعيم 
والله محمد الطيب ماخاتي عليهو واي حاجة قالا فيهو صاح
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

%



وكـــدي اقعـــد لي في الواطة دي وقول لــــي





بتوسخ البدله يا افريكانو اصلى ايجار
                        	*

----------

